# Whip Technik



## poritz (24. September 2009)

Hi,
ich hab folgendes Problem . Immer wenn ich einen Whio mache dann bekomm ich zwar das hinterrad vor aber nicht mehr zurück .. ich mach den whip immer im 90 grad winkel zum boden würde ihn aber auch gern so schräg machen : aber ich hab kein plan wie ich des anstellen soll!!

Könnt ihr mir da vllt. weiterhelfen


----------



## Marc B (25. September 2009)

Du kannst ja erstmal an einem Hip-Jump üben. Weil da musst du das Bike nicht zurück schieben und kannst dich gut an sehr schräge Whips rantasten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oBATMANo (25. September 2009)

den Whip durch eine Lenkbewegung beim Abspringen einleiten und nicht mit dem Körper und dann halt wieder "zurück lenken".
Halt auch nich gleich am Anfang voll einlenken und das Radl komplett quer stellen wenn mans noch nich so verinnerlicht hat.

Wenn Du mit dem Vorderrad zu erst aufkommst ists aber eh nich so wild. Radl zieht sich dann von allein gerade.


----------



## poritz (25. September 2009)

ja des mit dem hip jump hab ich schon drauf und mit dagegen lenke werd ich ma probiern .. ich komm meist mit beiden rädern gleich auf. wie geht des eigentlich wenn man des rad so paralle zu boden drehen will?

edit: komm grad aus dem wald zurück und des mit gegen lenken hat prima geklapt! nur des mim schräg legen funzt net


----------



## schrott rider (25. September 2009)

Was willstn du machen? nen motowhip?
Dabei musst du noch dein bike wie beim tabletop schräg legen, indem du deine hand am lenker eindrehst und unter deine achsel ziehst


----------



## poritz (27. September 2009)

ja genau!..also muss ich grad ne whip machen un dabei dann grad ne tabletop...werds morgen ma ausprobieren! danke


----------



## Flowgun (1. Oktober 2009)

Also ich kann den Whip so 75-80° mit zurückziehen halt...
Such dir erstmal ne schöne geschmeidige Rampe,
keine zu steile lande...
Dann whipste erstmal so n bisschen,vllt 20° und probierst dann mit deinen Beinen das Hinterrad wieder zurück zu drücken...
Das machste dann immer öfter,immer mehr,immer weiter und wieder zurück...
Probier auch mal,wenn du nach rechts whipst einfach mal nach links zu whipen...das hab ich auch mal probiert...10sprünge und das zurück ziehen vom whip nach rechts ging direkt wie von selbst


----------



## poritz (2. Oktober 2009)

kann ich ja heut mittag ausprobiern bei unserm roadgap des is recht geschmeidig


----------



## Fahrrad_Basti (3. Oktober 2009)

ja ich kann ihn auch ziemlich 90°  aba nich mehr zurück. ich lenk ein aba mein körper dreht sich mit.. schaut mal mein pic im dirt jump album und gebt tipps.
über nen kleinen sprung hab ich ihn mal zurückgebracht in dem ich wenn ich quer bin das bike richtung landung drücke aba das kann ich über größere nich ..


----------



## poritz (3. Oktober 2009)

ja ich komm auch net mehr gescheid zurück also wenn ich den 90 grad raus hau


----------



## Schaaf (16. Oktober 2009)

schrott rider schrieb:


> Was willstn du machen? nen motowhip?
> Dabei musst du noch dein bike wie beim tabletop schräg legen, indem du deine hand am lenker eindrehst und unter deine achsel ziehst



shit, netter Whip!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loddz (7. Januar 2010)

Muss man den Whip beim Absprung noch am Boden einleiten oder direkt sobald das Vorderrad in der Luft ist?


----------



## Schaaf (7. Januar 2010)

sobald du mit beiden rädern in der Luft bist. Wenn du während dem Absprung versucht dein Hinterrad zu whippen wirst du schief kommen bzw einen ansatzweisen barrel roll machen und dich schön zerlegen


----------



## schrott rider (7. Januar 2010)

hier sieht man den whip ganz gut
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N8nptbUDrd4&feature=related"]YouTube- Mountain Bike whip @ binsted woods[/ame]
zum leichteren lernen kann man vorm absprung noch ne kleine kurve fahren
wenn das hinterrad nach rechts whipt vorher ne kleine rechtskurve fahren 
sieht man ganz gut bei 56s
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t-KvE22JCBw&feature=related"]YouTube- MTB Whips in Darwin[/ame]


----------



## Ehrenfeld (9. Januar 2010)

wenn ich whippe, dann... 


lenke ich während dem absprung leicht nach links ein (je nach schokoladenseite funktioniert das ganze natürlich andersrum)
gebe ich dem hinterbau mit den füßen einen kleinen impuls nach rechts
das rad schwingt dann mit dem Hinterbau herum, dieser stellt sich quer. währenddessen "lenke/ziehe" ich in der luft aber schon wieder nach rechts
das ganze ist eine ziemlich fließende bewegung und im normalfall zieht sich der hinterbau (je nach schräglage) wieder komplett gerade; für einen 90°-whip braucht man allerdings schon einen etwas längeren flug - andernfalls kriegt man das bike nicht komplett zurückgezogen und das kann unter umständen schmerzhaft werden. 
ich hoffe man konnte das einigermaßen verstehen. wie immer eine übungssache, da muss man sich rantasten.


----------



## Schaaf (9. Januar 2010)

du fährst aber nur minimal nach links oder? Ich hab das auch mal gemacht und ich bin dann quer gekommen..also recht schwierig zu erklären. Auf jedenfall hätts mich fast geworfen.


----------



## schrott rider (9. Januar 2010)

dann hast du anscheinend deine schultern mitgedreht.
ich lasse meine schultern in fahrtrichtung und drehe meinen kopf nach links sodass ich das hinterrad sehe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schaaf (9. Januar 2010)

und das hat richtig style


----------



## Biker-Sachse (21. Januar 2010)

wurde zwar schon einmal erläuter aber wenn du sagst du kommst nicht richtig zurück probiere ersteinmal den whip in die andere seite wie du es eig. machst und ziehst ihn erstmal nicht zurück dann nach ca. 10 sprüngen probierst du deinen whip nochmal


----------



## Fahrrad_Basti (3. Februar 2010)

hatte ja früher auch das problem mit nichmehr zurückbekommen (wie man oben nachlesen kann) aber jez bekomm ich ihn zurück und zwar indem ich das rad in richtung landung drücke.. klappt..


----------



## The_Ralle (23. März 2010)

Einwandfrei - die Erklärung von Freesoul is recht einleuchtend.
Muss ich demnächst auch mal so auf die Art probieren


----------



## Andy97 (24. Oktober 2010)

ich bekomm nur einen ganzkleinen whipp hin !!
guckt : [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5qtKwDNYl1U"]YouTube        - Freeridestrecke Bickenbach[/nomedia]
(is unser Hometrail  )


----------



## WildsauHardride (24. Oktober 2010)

Irgendwie gibt es wohl zwei Varianten den Lenker einzudrehen.

Manche drehen den Lenker  nach Innen und andere drehen den Lenker so, dass das Bike mit beiden Reifen im Whip eine Diagonale ergibt.

Beispiele

Hier mehr Diagonal
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wuJJaFVS6Z8"]YouTube        - MTB Whip @ SlowMotion[/nomedia]


Hier ist der Lenker eher Innen
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hYaeSes-Hug"]YouTube        - !!WHIP IT!![/nomedia]

Was ist denn die bessere Variante?

Gruß


----------



## schrott rider (24. Oktober 2010)

Mit Variante 1 kann menn das Rad leichter wieder zurückdrehen.
Ich drücke noch das Bike mit dem Lenker nach unten. So zieht sich das rad fast von alleine zurück.


----------

